# Howdy-Ho Neighborino



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Hey everyone! Sorry, I know it’s been a…. Long while. 

I found a vet!! Finally asked a guy who asked his girlfriend the vet tech who found us a vet less than an hour away- yeah! So. Miyagi is one of our Ameraucana pullets, and she has a nasty blockage that won’t let loose. We have considered and discarded surgery for her as the outcomes don’t look great for her. But she keeps holding on so good I’m starting to wonder- and the center of that blockage is finally…. Able to be felt. And it feels like she did eat something she shouldn’t have. But if we can get it just a little smaller they might can flush her out one more time and fix it. Fingers crossed- she is the best little pullet. House hen, let’s be honest here. 









Here she is sleeping at my feet this morning. She’s been mostly indoors with the smaller babies over the past couple weeks and making new friends who she can boss around at will.  
The babies I got back a couple months ago are growing our great, only got one accidental rooster and I rehomed him the first day listed! And rehomed all the spring babies and another Ameraucana rooster, and yet another of the Ameraucana roosters as well! So we have gotten things back to almost manageable again. Everyone else is doing ok except for naked zombie chicken. I don’t have good feelings at her odds over the winter if she stays this self-plucked mess of a chicken. 

















She actually looks worse since then believe it or not. She just is not filling back in. Period. I feel so bad I leave the flat panel heater on for her during the day now too so she won’t freeze. Poor girl. All I can find out is it’s probably genetic, something to do with the follicles? Nobody knows for sure. Fingers crossed for this pitiful girl tho. Her sister is totally done and filled back in and they started around the same time.  

I’ll try to catch up, I know it’s been a while. Hi!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You must have felt me wondering about you. But it's that time of year that can be very busy for everyone. 

Congratulations on finding a vet that will help with your birds. I know it's not an easy thing to do. Where is the blockage on Miyagi? 

That poor bird. She does look a mess. But she also looks drawn up like she's cold or running a fever.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

She’s definitely cold- it was 40s and breezy that day- she has no mites, she has no discharge or even lethargy. Her color is still good despite being cold and naked. She’s a mess, and those feathers that have grown in are more like hair with some fluff on the tips. It’s bizarre. I’ve continued giving her extra proteins etc, and everyone is still on the feather fixer (18%) though most won’t be needing it much longer… I dunno. 

Miyagi has a blockage right in her crop. We have flushed it at the vet twice but it won’t break up or pass either way, not yet. So we may revisit the surgery option next week if she’s still hanging on as good as she is. She’s skinny, but healthy and happy otherwise. 

All else is fine- just colder. It’s nice being back down to a regular number of chickens too.  

We almost had a Serama egg hatch- I’m unsure of it DIS and they pecked it open after or if it broke a couple days early and didn’t make it. It was sad. This happened the day after a loss too, when we really needed a win! Poor baby- next time perhaps. If she will ever stop being broody and lay eggs again lol.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Only you could have something odd like this going on. 

How are all the boys doing? Big boys, young boys, feathered boys.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Right? I never get the normal issues it feels like- sometimes I wish it was a more easily fixable issue. Poor baby. But those are usually contagious so there is that side of things too… idk! 
Everyone else is doing good, boys are coming along- my oldest starts driving with his learners permit in less than 2 weeks. I have mixed feelings. 
See with my stomach problems I don’t always like to drive myself or go alone places. Just in case. I’m paranoid as heck now is basically it. I am still suffering from gastritis and have episodes every month or two or so. They just referred me BACK to the gastroenterologist so whatever. Maybe they’ll finally fix me. I’m tired of feeling sick all the time. That’s my complaining for the day. Sorry! Otherwise all is ok.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I know it's got to be frustrating not having an answer after all this time. 

Learners. I remember when mine had hers. It's not an easy transition yet it is easier than you imagine.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Hey everyone! Sorry, I know it’s been a…. Long while.
> 
> I found a vet!! Finally asked a guy who asked his girlfriend the vet tech who found us a vet less than an hour away- yeah! So. Miyagi is one of our Ameraucana pullets, and she has a nasty blockage that won’t let loose. We have considered and discarded surgery for her as the outcomes don’t look great for her. But she keeps holding on so good I’m starting to wonder- and the center of that blockage is finally…. Able to be felt. And it feels like she did eat something she shouldn’t have. But if we can get it just a little smaller they might can flush her out one more time and fix it. Fingers crossed- she is the best little pullet. House hen, let’s be honest here.
> 
> ...


Glad you found a vet! Hope she pulls through.

Poor naked girl looks pitiful. Could she just be having a long and hard molt?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> Glad you found a vet! Hope she pulls through.
> 
> Poor naked girl looks pitiful. Could she just be having a long and hard molt?


I’m really really hoping that is all it is- she has a ton of pin feathers coming through- now let’s all cross fingers they are normal shaped feathers or she is gonna freeze. Or need a chicken sweater. Literally.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Right? I never get the normal issues it feels like- sometimes I wish it was a more easily fixable issue. Poor baby. But those are usually contagious so there is that side of things too… idk!
> Everyone else is doing good, boys are coming along- my oldest starts driving with his learners permit in less than 2 weeks. I have mixed feelings.
> See with my stomach problems I don’t always like to drive myself or go alone places. Just in case. I’m paranoid as heck now is basically it. I am still suffering from gastritis and have episodes every month or two or so. They just referred me BACK to the gastroenterologist so whatever. Maybe they’ll finally fix me. I’m tired of feeling sick all the time. That’s my complaining for the day. Sorry! Otherwise all is ok.


Hang in there. Hugs. ❤


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> I’m really really hoping that is all it is- she has a ton of pin feathers coming through- now let’s all cross fingers they are normal shaped feathers or she is gonna freeze. Or need a chicken sweater. Literally.


Hopefully. How's the temperature where you're at?
And sorry about the little serama.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Didn't someone actually make sweaters for their naked bird? Although I can see that being quite painful for this girl with those wild feathers and quills being present.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Robin- I know! I considered the pit feathers myself, and assumed it would just contribute to making her more miserable. Miyagi can hardly walk with a chicken diaper on, can’t imagine what Neigh would try to do with something on her! She’s crazy enough! 

Thank you all. I hope everyone is doing good- I read some of the threads, I’m catching up a bit. Sorry. I hate fall. And winter too. But fall and early winter I really don’t like and I turn into a hermit. 

Dealing with a migraine today, can’t take the meds I used to take bc of my stomach/gastritis. It. Is. Awful!! That is all my complaining. Thankfully we are having thanksgiving tomorrow instead.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Oh! So Miyagi will have surgery next week if we can keep her strong enough for it. Her crop has the obstruction, and while it hadn’t really changed, I had it so things mostly went through as long as I helped. I monitor intake, every bite, etc. Well anyway, that was working, mostly, for about 3 weeks now. Yesterday the blockage started giving her trouble again and it’s not wanting to empty even with massage and manipulations; so she isn’t able to eat like she NEEDS to right now. I wouldn’t take her in for it like this tomorrow, I need to have a couple of ok days with her at least before we try it. 

There is risk involved. She may not get through anesthesia. She may not heal properly and need attn forever or as long as she lives. Her crop could stop functioning properly altogether. We know all this. Fact is she’s already been a house hen this period of time, we all got more attached and she has made a heroic effort at staying well. So we want to give her a chance. At least. It’s less than $200. The kids offered all on their own to forego a Christmas gift, in order to help out. Good boys- we thanked them and said no but really. How sweet. 

Miyagi gives chicken hugs. This is no accident.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fall and winter and early spring are my time of year. It's when the heat and humidity is gone and I can spend hours outside working. Would much rather be doing that than cleaning house. 

It's been years since I had a migraine. I know how miserable you've got to be. Any chance you could take one of the newer drugs out there for migraine?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Overmountain1 said:


> Oh! So Miyagi will have surgery next week if we can keep her strong enough for it. Her crop has the obstruction, and while it hadn’t really changed, I had it so things mostly went through as long as I helped. I monitor intake, every bite, etc. Well anyway, that was working, mostly, for about 3 weeks now. Yesterday the blockage started giving her trouble again and it’s not wanting to empty even with massage and manipulations; so she isn’t able to eat like she NEEDS to right now. I wouldn’t take her in for it like this tomorrow, I need to have a couple of ok days with her at least before we try it.
> 
> There is risk involved. She may not get through anesthesia. She may not heal properly and need attn forever or as long as she lives. Her crop could stop functioning properly altogether. We know all this. Fact is she’s already been a house hen this period of time, we all got more attached and she has made a heroic effort at staying well. So we want to give her a chance. At least. It’s less than $200. The kids offered all on their own to forego a Christmas gift, in order to help out. Good boys- we thanked them and said no but really. How sweet.
> 
> Miyagi gives chicken hugs. This is no accident.


That is absolutely adorable. 

I sure hope she's strong enough to go through the surgery. We all need hugs and if she likes giving them she needs to hang out.


----------

